# Financial Investment Advisers applying for NSW sponsorship



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

Just wanted to see if there was anyone else out there currently applying so we can compare notes/experiences?


----------



## RAJ198021 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi Robert...I have applied under Financial Investment Advisor to NSW in November 2012. Waiting for approval now......


----------



## quortom (Oct 15, 2012)

RAJ198021 said:


> Hi Robert...I have applied under Financial Investment Advisor to NSW in November 2012. Waiting for approval now......


Hi, I am planing to apply for state sponsorship under Finnancial Investmnet Adviser my question is: How long It takes the Vetassess assessment?


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

quortom said:


> Hi, I am planing to apply for state sponsorship under Finnancial Investmnet Adviser my question is: How long It takes the Vetassess assessment?


Mine took 15 weeks (applied nov 2012).


----------



## dstanev (Jun 15, 2012)

robertmurray7782 said:


> Just wanted to see if there was anyone else out there currently applying so we can compare notes/experiences?


Yep I applied for this occupation trought vetassess on 3th of march. Still waiting. 
I am a bit concerned as my qualification is not relaxant but I've got highly relevant experience. 

What was you case ?


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

RAJ198021 said:


> Hi Robert...I have applied under Financial Investment Advisor to NSW in November 2012. Waiting for approval now......


Hey Raj, any news?


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

dstanev said:


> Yep I applied for this occupation trought vetassess on 3th of march. Still waiting.
> I am a bit concerned as my qualification is not relaxant but I've got highly relevant experience.
> 
> What was you case ?


Hey, not sure i understand? I applied with 5 years experience.


----------



## dstanev (Jun 15, 2012)

robertmurray7782 said:


> Hey, not sure i understand? I applied with 5 years experience.


Hey I've got 4 years relevant work experience as financial advisor but my qualification is not highly relavant even though I will be graduation in the following months from Sydney uni with double majors - banking and finance


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

dstanev said:


> Hey I've got 4 years relevant work experience as financial advisor but my qualification is not highly relavant even though I will be graduation in the following months from Sydney uni with double majors - banking and finance


Well that's pretty relevant. I work for an investment company advising clients on various investment stategies. My degree was economics and history! I guess you're always nervous till you get it, but fingers crossed we will be ok. My concern is given how long it is taking (I applied to the state in March, people are saying up to 16 weeks or more) it could drop out of the 2012-13 year and then in 2013-14 the code may no longer be needed which would be heartbreaking.


----------



## umeshinaz (Apr 3, 2013)

robertmurray7782 said:


> Hey Raj, any news?


Hey Raj...I understand you are applying for FIA for NSW and I am guessing you still in India...can we connect over email or something...i am preparing to apply for 190 and would be great to learn from your experiences..

cheers,
umesh.


----------



## RAJ198021 (Feb 18, 2013)

hi guys....well my vetasses took abt 5 months.....and i got positive assessment for 9 years of work experience.....i applied for nsw sponsorship in november 2012 and waiting for the outcome now....pretty much in india....state sponsorship takes minimum 16 weeks as per NSW office......
my email id [email protected]


----------



## umeshinaz (Apr 3, 2013)

RAJ198021 said:


> hi guys....well my vetasses took abt 5 months.....and i got positive assessment for 9 years of work experience.....i applied for nsw sponsorship in november 2012 and waiting for the outcome now....pretty much in india....state sponsorship takes minimum 16 weeks as per NSW office......
> my email id [email protected]


Thanks Raj...I have written you an email...lets connect there...cheers.


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

RAJ198021 said:


> hi guys....well my vetasses took abt 5 months.....and i got positive assessment for 9 years of work experience.....i applied for nsw sponsorship in november 2012 and waiting for the outcome now....pretty much in india....state sponsorship takes minimum 16 weeks as per NSW office......
> my email id [email protected]


Vetassess was 15 weeks for me. It's tough as the state emails saying 12 weeks and who knows how long it will take. Do you worry that you don't satisfy EVERY definition of the code? I just wonder if they say "unless you do everything on the list it is a no go." 

Keep us posted, you're the beacon of light showing us the way!


----------



## RAJ198021 (Feb 18, 2013)

hi robert....yeah vetasses takes a lot of time....so u aplied in march 2013 to nsw???


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

Yup, all in my signature - docs sent on 12th and acknowledged on the 15th.


----------



## RAJ198021 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi umesh...just replied to your email......


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

I've hit you for some advice as well!


----------



## RAJ198021 (Feb 18, 2013)

hi robert...have replied to ur email.....


----------



## RAJ198021 (Feb 18, 2013)

no approvals last week......hopefully some approval should come this week.............


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

RAJ198021 said:


> no approvals last week......hopefully some approval should come this week.............


Apparently it is taking up to 16 weeks now according to people who posted on the NSW State Sponsorship Progress thread. Not good.


----------



## RAJ198021 (Feb 18, 2013)

its been 17 weeks now...since i have applied to NSW


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

RAJ198021 said:


> its been 17 weeks now...since i have applied to NSW


My goodness, I am only into the 4th week. I am sorry Raj, what can we say other than to be patient. I wonder if the code is removed the state will honor applications received in this migration year?


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

Any update guys?


----------



## baba18 (Apr 23, 2013)

Notice
2012-13 APPLICATIONS
UNDER THE SKILLED NOMINATED SUBCLASS 190 VISA

Applications for NSW nomination under the Skilled Nominated Subclass 190 visa for the 2012-13 financial year have reached full capacity and have closed for this year.

Applications for the Subclass 190 visa will open again in July 2013.

NSW continues to accept applications for nominations for other visa classes, including the Significant Investor Visa.

Applications received for NSW nomination under the Skilled Nominated Subclass 190 visa up to close-of-business on 11 April 2013 will be processed as usual. Any application that has already been received and is currently being processed will continue to be processed. Details of the 2013-14 intake for the Subclass 190 visa will be available in July 2013.

Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## atulpandit19 (Jul 3, 2013)

RAJ198021 said:


> Hi Robert...I have applied under Financial Investment Advisor to NSW in November 2012. Waiting for approval now......


Hi raj,

I am applying in the Financial Investment Advisor code this week. Does it take that long for VETASSESS to give its approval? They have said on their site the period of assessment as 8-10 weeks. Have you applied online?

Thanks.


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

Well I don't know if it has changed but I applied late November and didn't hear back until mid-March. While there was the xmas and new yr holiday slow down, still longer than 8-10 weeks.

Get used to a lot of waiting on your journey....


----------



## atulpandit19 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks Robert. That was helpful.


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

Good luck.


----------



## atulpandit19 (Jul 3, 2013)

robertmurray7782 said:


> Good luck.


Thanks. One more thing was would a current profile in Mergers and Acquisitions (2.5 yrs work ex) with rest 3.5 yrs work ex in Equity research with a qualification of CFA (ICFAI) stand as appropriate to be applied in the Financial Investment Advisor category? Purely on the basis of the Qualification matching could I risk applying under the mentioned category? Please let me know your views. Thanks a lot.


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

atulpandit19 said:


> Thanks. One more thing was would a current profile in Mergers and Acquisitions (2.5 yrs work ex) with rest 3.5 yrs work ex in Equity research with a qualification of CFA (ICFAI) stand as appropriate to be applied in the Financial Investment Advisor category? Purely on the basis of the Qualification matching could I risk applying under the mentioned category? Please let me know your views. Thanks a lot.


If you can point to directly providing financial advice and recommendations to clients then I think it is fine but best to check with an agent to be honest.


----------



## atulpandit19 (Jul 3, 2013)

robertmurray7782 said:


> Good luck.





robertmurray7782 said:


> If you can point to directly providing financial advice and recommendations to clients then I think it is fine but best to check with an agent to be honest.


Actually checked with an agent and he is suggesting me a very different occupation which I feel is not suitable so I am a bit confused. Was thinking that the matching of Qualification and earlier job profiles would suffice. Anyways thanks a lot.


----------



## umeshinaz (Apr 3, 2013)

atulpandit19 said:


> Thanks. One more thing was would a current profile in Mergers and Acquisitions (2.5 yrs work ex) with rest 3.5 yrs work ex in Equity research with a qualification of CFA (ICFAI) stand as appropriate to be applied in the Financial Investment Advisor category? Purely on the basis of the Qualification matching could I risk applying under the mentioned category? Please let me know your views. Thanks a lot.


Hey Atul,

you just need to make sure you cover most of job duties mentioned in the roles and responsibilities for FIA code by DIAC 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1
....May I ask you which agent you are going with...i have a similar job profile and I have done all myself....if you need to discuss more then PM me your id/nos and can guide you as much as i can...cheers....umesh.


----------



## atulpandit19 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi Umesh,

I had met an agent by the name of Mr.Manoj Palwe in Pune. Please send me your ids/nos and I will get in touch with you. Your help will be invaluable as even I intend to file for the application all by myself. 

Thanks a lot.

Regards,
Atul


----------



## umeshinaz (Apr 3, 2013)

atulpandit19 said:


> Hi Umesh,
> 
> I had met an agent by the name of Mr.Manoj Palwe in Pune. Please send me your ids/nos and I will get in touch with you. Your help will be invaluable as even I intend to file for the application all by myself.
> 
> ...


Check your private message section ...just sent you my co-ordinates...cheers...


----------



## mandardh (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi,
I have couriered docs to my agent for NSW SS EOI under code 222311. How it moves from here?
Mandar


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

*Hi*



umeshinaz said:


> Check your private message section ...just sent you my co-ordinates...cheers...


Hi Umesh,

I am also planning to apply for Finanicial Investment Adviser.

If you can please forward me the duties and responsibilities as submitted by you to vetassess that will help me a lot in my application process to vetassess.

Regards

Deepak


----------



## baba18 (Apr 23, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi Umesh,
> 
> I am also planning to apply for Finanicial Investment Adviser.
> 
> ...


UNIT GROUP 2223 FINANCIAL INVESTMENT ADVISERS AND MANAGERS


FINANCIAL INVESTMENT ADVISERS AND MANAGERS develop financial plans for individuals and organisations, and invest and manage funds on their behalf.
Indicative Skill Level:
In Australia and New Zealand:

Most occupations in this unit group have a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. At least five years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualification. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification (ANZSCO Skill Level 1).

Registration or licensing may be required.
Tasks Include:

interviewing prospective clients to determine financial status and objectives, discussing financial options and developing financial plans and investment strategies
monitoring investment performance, and reviewing and revising investment plans based on modified needs and changes in markets
recommending and arranging insurance cover for clients
arranging to buy and sell stocks and bonds for clients
advising on investment strategies, sources of funds and the distribution of earnings
setting financial objectives, and developing and implementing strategies for achieving the financial objectives
managing funds raised from personal superannuation savings policies and unit trusts
assisting in meeting superannuation compliance requirements
directing the collection of financial, accounting and investment information and the preparation of budgets, reports, forecasts and statutory returns
may refer clients to other organisations to obtain services outlined in financial plans

Occupations:
222311 Financial Investment Adviser 
222312 Financial Investment Manager

222311 FINANCIAL INVESTMENT ADVISER

Alternative Title:
Financial Planning Adviser

Develops and implements financial plans for individuals or organisations, and advises on investment strategies and their taxation implications, securities, insurance, pension plans and real estate. Registration or licensing may be required.
Skill Level: 1


222312 FINANCIAL INVESTMENT MANAGER

Alternative Title:
Portfolio Manager

Invests and manages sums of money and assets on behalf of others over an agreed period of time, in order to generate income and profit. Registration or licensing may be required.
Skill Level: 1

Specialisations:

Superannuation Funds Manager 
Unit Trust Manager


----------



## umeshinaz (Apr 3, 2013)

*"Sure"*



DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi Umesh,
> 
> I am also planning to apply for Finanicial Investment Adviser.
> 
> ...



Hi Deepak,

Good to hear from you... I can definitely share some details... May I ask you for some background of yours...you can send a PM on [email protected]

All the best mate.


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi eveyone,

I need advice from you as one of friend wants to apply for FIA. He has done B.Com and MBA in marketing. He is working in bank for past 7 years in operations team but also advise customers on various financial products and cross sell to them.

Can you suggest as to if qualification or experience is relevant to the FIA occupation.

Thanks


----------



## ashftc (Oct 30, 2013)

Hello,

Can somebody please explain me the education, IELTS and work experience requirement for Financial Investment Adviser? According to the CSOL list on immi, the assessing body is Vetassess. I have tried and looked there but it's slightly confusing. I have gone through some timelines on google docs (MS Excel format) where people have applied to state sponsorship as a Financial Investment Adviser with zero years experience. In fact, in two of those timeline documents, on an average, 8 out of 10 seeking immigrants were without any experience. 

I'll really appreciate if someone can clear this issue for me.

Thank You.


----------



## umeshinaz (Apr 3, 2013)

ashftc said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can somebody please explain me the education, IELTS and work experience requirement for Financial Investment Adviser? According to the CSOL list on immi, the assessing body is Vetassess. I have tried and looked there but it's slightly confusing. I have gone through some timelines on google docs (MS Excel format) where people have applied to state sponsorship as a Financial Investment Adviser with zero years experience. In fact, in two of those timeline documents, on an average, 8 out of 10 seeking immigrants were without any experience.
> 
> ...



Hi,

I would be surprise to see, if anyone has received the Assessment Positive without any work experience.

The basic idea of Skilled immigration is that you should have minimum work experience and education background.

So to answer you simply, may be its near to impossible.

Cheers,


----------



## rits: (Aug 26, 2013)

ashftc said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can somebody please explain me the education, IELTS and work experience requirement for Financial Investment Adviser? According to the CSOL list on immi, the assessing body is Vetassess. I have tried and looked there but it's slightly confusing. I have gone through some timelines on google docs (MS Excel format) where people have applied to state sponsorship as a Financial Investment Adviser with zero years experience. In fact, in two of those timeline documents, on an average, 8 out of 10 seeking immigrants were without any experience.
> 
> ...



I doubt if anybody can apply without experience. Kindly check or double sure


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

ashftc said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can somebody please explain me the education, IELTS and work experience requirement for Financial Investment Adviser? According to the CSOL list on immi, the assessing body is Vetassess. I have tried and looked there but it's slightly confusing. I have gone through some timelines on google docs (MS Excel format) where people have applied to state sponsorship as a Financial Investment Adviser with zero years experience. In fact, in two of those timeline documents, on an average, 8 out of 10 seeking immigrants were without any experience.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Its impossible to get a +ve skill assessment from vetassess for ANZSCO 222311 without any exp since they require atleast one year of relevant exp provided your education is in a highly relevant field of study...With zero exp you will be assessed as unsuitable so SS nomination is out of the picture...The people you are talking about might have claimed 0 points for work exp under SS nomination but they must be having atleast 1 yr of exp.....

My case is similar as my relevant exp is only 17 months and i have been assessed positively by vetassess although i will not be claiming any points for exp while applying for SS.

Cheers.......


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi guys! Currently 222311 is open in NSW and ACT only, right? I'm not sure by the time I'm able to apply for SS, this job will be open or not in NSW, but if it's not, are there any good prospects for 222311 or 312 in ACT? Both these codes are open in ACT, but I do not understand where the need would be as not many financial entities are there in ACT. Or is it so? Personally I like ACT and I have lived there too for a short while. But when it comes to job prospects for investment advisers or managers, I am confused.

Sorry this thread is for NSW but if it's 222311, you guys must've done some research


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

Too bad, NSW is already closed  so no option left.


----------



## sree1982 (Dec 10, 2013)

unikorn said:


> Too bad, NSW is already closed  so no option left.


i guess will reopen in june... so unikorn are u going ahead with ACT?? Have u researched on the job prospect in ACT??

sree


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi All,

I am expecting my VET results sometime next week. In mean time my agent has asked me to work on jobs available in Canberra for Financial Investment Advisor. But i am unsure of this move.

When i started the process NSW was open and that is where i had plan to go but now that NSW is closed for and there are no other states I am left with no choice but to opt for ACT sponsorship. However, I have concern about job market for financial investment and banking professionals. I see odd jobs but there are not much and i am not sure if i will find a suitable job soon in Canberra. 

I know NSW will open their sponsorship in July and I have a choice to make here now. I can apply to ACT SS and be done with it by whole visa process by Aug - Sept or wait for July and see if my occupation is open in NSW and select then.

I am hoping some people who have already shifted to Canberra/Sydney and working in Financial service or Banking sector can shed some light over the job markets there locally. Please help me with information so that i can make a decision on the matter. I am very much confused and unsure of my next move. 

Please help.


Manan


----------



## chamiko (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi,

Bumping this thread.
The NSW state occupation list just came out last Friday but FIA is not there.
Any chance that they will include it again anytime this year?

Also a bit confused with the new NSW SS procedures. As there are now "intake dates", when should I submit the EOI? Could I do this before the intake date? 

Thanks.


----------



## ronitsango (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi Umesh

Can you share the role and responsibilities for ANZCODE 222311


----------

